# Howdy, ya'll...



## bluage (Jan 4, 2010)

bluage, here. I didn't begin writing music until I was in my forties. I wrote my first song for a young lady I was burning up for and the experience must have opened up a latent desire to express myself musically. I'm interested mainly in writing songs and lyrics in whatever genre pops into my head and heart at any moment, but I like jazz most of all. I use Band-in-a-Box extensively and Cakewalk Music Creator Pro 24 as my sequencer. The virtual instruments I am currently using are: Edirol Orchestral and Super Quartet, Miroslav Philharmonik, Vir2 Instruments V. I. One, Garritan Jazz & Big Band, Big Fish Audio First Call Horns, Native Instruments B4II Hammond Organ, and Zero G's Sounds of the 70's and Satin Grooves.

If I may, the first question I would like to ask is, has anyone used Eduardo Tarilonte's Accordions sample library from Best Service? I have completed a song with a (French?) feel like Francis Lai's theme from the film, "A Man and A Woman". The melody is played on a bandoneon, but the only one I have available is a GS instrument on the Edirol VSC synthesizer that was bundled with Cakewalk's sequencer.

I am glad to have found a forum that focuses on virtual instruments. I know next to nothing about music theory, but I sure hope I can contribute something, somehow, to this friendly forum. Thank you for your attention!

bluage


----------



## Reegs (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi bluage,

Welcome!


----------

